# Gnenerac Whole House Repair Question



## oodell1911 (Nov 27, 2019)

Does a generac whole house have to be hooked to transfer switch to operate. Having overcrank problems with my 15 KW that is about 17 years old. Weather is going south and would like to disconnect and take into warm shop building to work on. Generator starts and runs 5 or 10 seconds and then shuts down. Have already set valves, checked propane pressure, fuses, battery, oil pressure switch, checked brushes and cleaned slip rings. Have propane in shop and and not much work to disconnect and haul out there with tractor. I don't think it would make any difference but would be nice to be sure before going to the trouble.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I guess I'd start by manually checking the oil level and then bypass the low oil switch, and then bypass the high temp switch and see if either of those items are bad. Then I'd move on to the overcrank troubleshooting as shown in this manual... https://www.generator-parts.com/manu...dby/0E3586.pdf

Also: Make sure the fuel pressure isn't too high. Check the airbox for leaks. Check the valve adjustments.


----------



## Disrop (May 15, 2020)

Guys, I need your advice. I'm currently renovating my house and I discovered that one of my walls is covered in nails. I managed to get some of them, but I think some of them are still in the wall. How can I rid my wall of nails?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

lol, its the generator/wall forum.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

got to love the new poster's ad's!
lol!
maybe they have a free energy device too?
GRIN!!
yea I was out in the sun too long today!!


----------



## Breviator (Jan 17, 2021)

> Does a generac whole house have to be hooked to transfer switch to operate. Having overcrank problems with my 15 KW that is about 17 years old. Weather is going south and would like to disconnect and take into warm shop building to work on. Generator starts and runs 5 or 10 seconds and then shuts down. Have already set valves, checked propane pressure, fuses, battery, oil pressure switch, checked brushes and cleaned slip rings. Have propane in shop and and not much work to disconnect and haul out there with tractor. I don't think it would make any difference but would be nice to be sure before going to the trouble.


how did you solve it?


----------



## PLX (Nov 22, 2020)

Disrop said:


> Guys, I need your advice. I'm currently renovating my house and I discovered that one of my walls is covered in nails. I managed to get some of them, but I think some of them are still in the wall. How can I rid my wall of nails?


Nails or snails? Snails are the worst. You will never get rid of snails. My advice would be to start over!


----------



## Nebrasky (Dec 30, 2020)

Disrop said:


> Guys, I need your advice. I'm currently renovating my house and I discovered that one of my walls is covered in nails. I managed to get some of them, but I think some of them are still in the wall. How can I rid my wall of nails?


----------



## gmajacon (Oct 12, 2021)

It's good that the generator shuts down, unlike older models that keep running and ruining appliances when overloaded. I, too, put up with trouble from the generator, I follow the advice from the ultimate guide to building your dream house. The best way to solve this problem is to reduce the load on the generator and get the generator running again. Now you can add loads depending on the size and capacity of the generator. Another way to make sure that the generator has not shut down due to overloading is to hear the generator's sound. If the sound gets too loud than expected, you need to reduce the load because your generator is overloaded.


----------



## gmajacon (Oct 12, 2021)




----------

